# Agricultura, sementes e variedades locais



## Agreste (6 Abr 2012 às 12:35)

Este documentário acompanha o levantamento do património hortícola no interior algarvio. Ana Arsénio e Zé Miguel Fonseca, são os protagonistas desta busca pelas sementes tradicionais.










PORQUÊ PRESERVAR VARIEDADES TRADICIONAIS? 

A perda da biodiversidade agrícola, em todo o mundo, é da ordem dos 75%, 
segundo estudo da FAO em 1984. A situação portuguesa contribui 
certamente para este panorama, tendo em conta o número de variedades 
desaparecidas nas últimas décadas das nossas hortas e pomares. Poderemos 
apontar várias razões para esta situação. 

A generalização do uso de sementes híbridas na agricultura contribui 
para aumentar a pobreza varietal e também para a dependência dos 
agricultores: devido à degeneração e perda natural de vitalidade destas 
sementes logo à segunda geração, a sua compra anual torna-se necessária. 
O comportamento actual dos agricultores que deixam de colher sementes 
das suas culturas, preferindo comprar os lindos pacotes que os cativam 
com as fotografias e as promessas de boas colheitas, é outra destas razões. 

Por outro lado, a aglutinação das pequenas casas de sementes, geralmente 
por parte das multinacionais do ramo, reduziu drasticamente a oferta de 
variedades regionais e tradicionais, pois estas não têm qualquer 
interesse económico num sistema globalizado. Por essa razão, hoje 
cultivam-se as mesmas variedades por todo o mundo, não se adaptando 
estas, como é óbvio, a todos os climas, microclimas e tipos de solos 
existentes. Consequentemente, necessitam de uma gama enorme de biocidas 
para completar o seu ciclo, contribuindo assim para os efeitos 
sobejamente conhecidos de poluição a vários níveis, e para a redução da 
qualidade alimentar 

As variedades que empreenderam uma viagem ao longo de inúmeras gerações 
para chegarem até nós, foram cuidadosamente criadas e acompanhadas, 
muitas vezes com grandes sacrifícios, pelos nossos antepassados. São a 
nossa herança mais preciosa, elas são a vida em forma de semente, são o 
nosso passado sem o qual não existiria vida em nós. Cabe-nos portanto 
dar continuidade a essa herança que nos foi tão generosamente cedida, 
semeando estas variedades, dando-lhes vida e utilidade, podendo assim 
ser vistos com orgulho por aqueles que nos antecederam, e também pelas 
gerações vindouras. 

http://gaia.org.pt/?q=node/417


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 15:04)

Belo documentário, educativo e delicioso


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2012 às 15:54)

Projecto interessante.
Não sei se conhecem este também: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault
http://www.seedvault.no/


----------

